# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Cfare  eshte  SPOLIATROZA  ?

## inter_forever

Pershendetje  miq !
Kisha  kohe  pa  u  futur  tek keto  tema dhe  shof  me  kenaqesi  qe te  gjithe  marrin  pergjigje  per  problemet  qe  shtrojne.

Problemi  eshte  qe  nje  njeriu  im  ne  Shqiperi ,  grua  rreth  50  vjec ,  ka  disa  muaj qe  ankohet nga  SPOLIATROZA ,  keshtu  i  thone  ne  gjuhen  e  popullit .
Nuk  e  di  se si  quhet  ne  gjuhen  mjekesore ,  por  di  qe  personi  ne  fjale  kur  e  zene  dhimbjet ,  ne  shpine  me  duket,  detyrohet  te  rrije  shtrire  dhe  nuk  ben  dot  asnje  levizje. 
Zakonisht  dhimbjet  e  zene  kur  koha  eshte  e  vrenjtur  ose  bie  shi . E  kam  keshilluar  qe  te beje  regjim  shtrati  ,  por  nuk  i  rrihet  pa  levizur . 

Me  kane  thene  qe  nuk  ka  ilace  qe  te  sherojne  ,  por  duhet  vetem  regjim  shtrati . Nuk  e  di  nese  eshte  e  vertete .
Kush  ka  ndonje  informacion  se  si  zhvillohet  dhe  cfare  e  shkakton  kete  semundje . Edhe  nese  ka  ndonje  ilac  apo  kure  qe  mund  ta  blejme   per  te  ndihmuar  personin  ne  fjale.

Faleminderit  dhe  gjithe  te  mirat !

----------


## inter_forever

*Spondiliartrozes -  keshtu  quhet  ne  gjuhen  mjekesore .  E  lexova  ne  nje  teme  te  hapur  ketu   kohe  me  pare . Ato  qe  lexova  aty  me  ndihmuan  per  te  krijuar  nje  ide  me  te  qarte  per  kete  semundje   ,  megjithate  kush  ka  ndonje  informacion  tjeter  mund  te  shkruaje .
Gjithe  te  mirat.*

----------

